# Who wants a photo of their horse and a quote with it??



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ohh, cool c:










Hmm..I've been listening to the Secretariat soundtrack....hehe.

"In darkest night
You make your sun
You choose your race
And then you run"


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

To SorrelHorse. I hope you like it!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks girl! It's great.


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

A true horseman does not look at his horse with his eyes, he looks at his horse with his heart.

If the quote is to long let me know. Or if you know of one more fitting.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Equine24: I hope you like this!


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

Awww Amberly I love it. It one of those real special moments I'm so glad I had a camera in my hand for.
Thank you so much.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Please could you do one for me? 


"Horse, thou art truly a creature without equal, for thou flies without wings and conquerest without a sword."-


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

it was a bit hard with the color of the ground, but I think this should work! If you don't like it let me know and i can try and figure out another way to do it - but I like this a lot and I hope you do too!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's a picture! Can you pick a quote for me? 









ETA: if you need a bigger picture, let me know!


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

These are really awes0me Amberly ! Wish I can send a pic .. But d0n't kn0w h0w .. C0mputers br0Ken s0 I 0nly have my ph0ne ?  but its awes0me !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

@ Tex: When you hit reply, then in the little bar above where you type there should be a little photo with mountains and a yellow background. You click it and then put the URL of the photo. I'mnot sure if it wokrs on a phone though, never tried t.

@ barrel: I do my best to find a good quote,and if you don't like the one I choose then jsut say so  I will do yours tomorrow because I have to go do a few things!


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Great photo !


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Amberly ! I think I got it figured out !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

can you like choose between "a horse is poetry in motion" or "fierce as the fire fleet as the wind" ? Please ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you so much. 
I really like it.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry, I haven't really had enough time to do these, but I will get them done very soon, I promise! They take longer than you think


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Barrel Bunny, hope you like this! If you don't like it I can find a different quote! Let me know!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Tex - I hope this works for you!!!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you! It's amazing!


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes thank you its really amazing !!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MidnightDestiny (Jul 17, 2013)

When you ride a horse, you borrow freedom, It's not ours to keep.


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

"To be trusted is a greater compliment then being loved"

My blind horse Reggie:


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Midnightdesitny: I hope you like this!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Marching on: I hope this works for you!


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep it does


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

What would you like your quote to be Gidget?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

something about being partners/team


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Gidget
It was hard to find a really good one, but I liked this one - hopefully this works for you!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I LOOOOVE IT! Thanks so much Amberly!


----------

